# Gerson



## Chrissonero (12 Giugno 2015)

Brasiliano classe 97 in forza al Fluminense, 177 cm, centrocampista mancino di grande potenzialita, tecnica soprafina ma anche molto forte fisicamente, si adesso abbiamo soldi, c'e la doyen e possiamo prendere i giovani piu forti questo ragazzo non si puo sfugire


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

strano che non si era ancora aperto un topic a suo riguardo. Comunque è nel mirino già di juve e barcellona, la vedo difficile


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> strano che non si era ancora aperto un topic a suo riguardo. Comunque è nel mirino già di juve e barcellona, la vedo difficile



difficile ma anche possibile perche sia la Juventus come il Barca non hanno chiuso ancora niente con il Flu, con 8-9 mln di euri questo ragazzo si prende, e forte forte in brasile dicono che come talento dopo Neymar c'e lui..


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

Braida va in brasile settimana prossima per chiudere, il Barca ha un'opzione


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Peccato! Lui e Tielemans in 5 anni saranno quello che oggi sono Pogba e Verratti..


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Agosto 2015)

Dopo Pjanic, Marquinho, Strootman, Nainggolan, Lamela, Manolas e compagnia Sabatini sta per chiudere il enessimo colpo di grandissima prospetiva e anche ottimo presente.. seguito dal Barca, Bayern e Juventus Gerson che tecnicamente ne vale 2 Bertolacci e visinissimo a firmare con la Roma, 16 mln al Fluminense, 0.8 mln stagione per il ragazzo... 

Noi come sempre non abbiamo fatto nenmeno un misero tentativo, per Galliani siamo a posto a cosi con i fenomeni che abbiamo a centrocampo, e sicuramente Gandini ne parlera che non era in vendita o che era extracomunitario.

Incredibile!


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dopo Pjanic, Marquinho, Strootman, Nainggolan, Lamela, Manolas e compagnia Sabatini sta per chiudere il enessimo colpo di grandissima prospetiva e anche ottimo presente.. seguito dal Barca, Bayern e Juventus Gerson che tecnicamente ne vale 2 Bertolacci e visinissimo a firmare con la Roma, 16 mln al Fluminense, 0.8 mln stagione per il ragazzo...
> 
> Noi come sempre non abbiamo fatto nenmeno un misero tentativo, per Galliani siamo a posto a cosi con i fenomeni che abbiamo a centrocampo, e sicuramente Gandini ne parlera che non era in vendita o che era extracomunitario.
> 
> Incredibile!




fonte?? perché io sapevo (dichiarazioni del padre) che il ragazzo è praticamente prossimo al barcellona...


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fonte?? perché io sapevo (dichiarazioni del padre) che il ragazzo è praticamente prossimo al barcellona...



O Globo nel brasile e redazione goal italia


----------



## Jaqen (4 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Braida va in brasile settimana prossima per chiudere, il Barca ha un'opzione



Appunto, la Roma non c'entra nulla. È del Barca da almeno un mese


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Agosto 2015)

Infatti.. ha rifiutato la Roma che offriva 16 mln al Flu.. andra al Barca per 12mln


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Agosto 2015)

Ma andra soltanto in giugno 2016


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Agosto 2015)

Ecco altra adesso è il presidente del Fluminense Peter Syemsen ad dire che ha convinto Gerson e che andra alla Roma ma a gennaio, quindi niente Barcelona

FonteTMW, Michele Criscitiello

Vedrette che colpaccio ha fatto Sabatini!


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Agosto 2015)

I brasiliani ormai in Europa a parte rari casi sono tutti bidoni

Secondo ne diventerà il bidone dell'anno


----------



## Torros (6 Agosto 2015)

questo non sembra forte nemmeno nei video di you tube..


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> questo non sembra forte nemmeno nei video di you tube..



Quindi per psicologia inversa sarà un fenomeno   
Vabbè spero possa smentirmi


----------



## O Animal (13 Agosto 2015)

Il Pogba di Laranjeiras...

Mi sa che questo ragazzo è stato mediaticamente sensazionalizzato persino più del francese. La Roma rischia un Nico Lopez 2 ma almeno avrà la fortuna di doverlo forzatamente parcheggiare per 6 mesi lontano da Trigoria...

In Italia ne hanno parlato come del prossimo Neymar ma mi piacerebbe ricordare che il giocatore del Barca in Brasile aveva dominato Brasileirao, Libertadores e diverse partite con la Selecao.

Gerson la Selecao non l'ha mai vista se non nella U20, la Libertadores men che meno e il Brasilerao l'ha visto per appena 15 partite quest'anno e dubito che alcun tifoso della Flu possa dire di aver perso le chance di vittoria del Brasileirao per la partenza del giovane.

Spero per la Roma e per il calcio italiano che possa crescere e diventare un diamante ma per il momento la pietra è assai ben più grezza di quanto abbiano pagato...


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Agosto 2015)

Sarà sicuramente una stupidaggine, ma ho sentito dire che, oltre al diritto di prelazione, il Barcellona ha richiesto ed ottenuto una clausola, che se dovesse vincere il pallone d'oro in maglia giallorossa , ai blaugrana andrebbe un premio in denaro dalla Roma 





Magari ce casca, però se qualcuno ha informazioni più dettagliate mi potrebbe dare conferma ?


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Agosto 2015)

Non c'entra nulla con Neymar che tra altro ha giocato piu di 5 anni in brasile per vincere tutto quello che ha vinto nella miglior squadra brasiliana, questo ragazzo e da solo due mesi che ha 18 anni e non ha nenmeno giocato una stagione in prima squadra, quindi calma.. si posso dire che e senza nessun dubbio tecnicamente un fenomeno, poi ai detagli dopo 2 o 3 anni vedremo


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla con Neymar che tra altro ha giocato piu di 5 anni in brasile per vincere tutto quello che ha vinto nella miglior squadra brasiliana, questo ragazzo e da solo due mesi che ha 18 anni e non ha nenmeno giocato una stagione in prima squadra, quindi calma.. si posso dire che e senza nessun dubbio tecnicamente un fenomeno, poi ai detagli dopo 2 o 3 anni vedremo



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Ottobre 2016)

Insomma? Secondo voi è vivo?


----------



## martinmilan (12 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Insomma? Secondo voi è vivo?



Per me Sabatini ha preso un solone...


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Insomma? Secondo voi è vivo?



Nel frattempo è uscito pochi giorni fa il bilancio della Roma e dai conti si evince come Gerson sia stato pagato, commissioni comprese, 19 milioni di Euro. Nell'era Usa a Roma solo Iturbe e Salah sono stati pagati di più. Inoltre è il brasiliano più caro della storia della Roma, superato Emerson (il Puma, non Palmieri).


----------



## kolao95 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo è uscito pochi giorni fa il bilancio della Roma e dai conti si evince come Gerson sia stato pagato, commissioni comprese, 19 milioni di Euro. Nell'era Usa a Roma solo Iturbe e Salah sono stati pagati di più. Inoltre è il brasiliano più caro della storia della Roma, superato Emerson (il Puma, non Palmieri).



19 milioni per un giocatore che, a detta di Spalletti, è quasi inutile al momento. Eh, ma "Mr.Plusvalenzaaaahh"


----------

